# 1.5 Gallon Shrimp Tank?



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

so i have a 1.5 gallon tetra cube laying around if i plant it good and let it cycle for 1-2 weeks can i get some RCS to put in there it would be sponge filtered and maybe heated and could i use water from an established tank to let it cycle faster or use a piece of cycled filter material to help cycle faster?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

You should plant cycle and age the tank for a couple of months 2-3 minimum so there's a good build up of natural micro organisms for them to feed on. You can substitute with shrimp food and put in sooner but you have be careful not to over feed. Mosses are a great plant for shrimp they love to hide in them and it's a natural filter to catch and grow micro organisms on for them.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

what if i use cycled tank water and filter pad from a cycled tank or use the benifical bactirea supplement cause im getting some from my aunt durring new years

EDIT: getting RCS from my aunt


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You don't need the tank water but a filter pad from an established tank would work. I feed my shrimp BorneoWild food but they also take well to Fluval Shrimp Granules. Just drop in two or three granules at a time until everyone has scurried off with their pellet.

With shrimp a heater isn't as important as keeping the water cool in Summer. A lot of shrimpers run a fan across the top of their tanks when it's hot.

I use Stability in my shrimp tank and it seems to work very well.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

*If*

If Use cycled filter pad how soon can I add shrimp and how many can live safely in that tank




Thanks again guys!  also merry Christmas


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BettaBoy51 said:


> If Use cycled filter pad how soon can I add shrimp and how many can live safely in that tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you, too!!

You could easily have 10-15. Since you'll be using a pad from a cycled filter you could put them in immediately. There will be food on the plants for them; especially if you have moss.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

what is the most i could put like if i put 10-15 AND THEY BREED WHAT DO I DO AND WHERE CAN YOU GET SOME GOOD RCS IM GETTING 5 FROM MY AUNT AND I WANT TO GET MORE

EDIT: my bad dont know why caps lock whent on


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If conditions are good you should have babies in no time. I got some really nice RCS from WildBettas on this forum. Also from this seller on eBay:
12 Live Sakura Cherry Shrimp 2 Marimo Moss Balls Neocaridina Free s H | eBay


----------



## Xraay (Aug 6, 2014)

I recently started a RCS tank in a 3g not so long ago, probably like 2 months by now. I started with 5, and 2 of which were berried already. By now I have around 30-40 babies, almost fully grown.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

_technically _in a *well *planted (aka very dense plant mass) cycled tank you can get 100 dwarf shrimp per a gallon so 2g-200 shrimp.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/271300248874?nav=SEARCH
Would this work in a 1.5 or a 2.5 planted really good and fostered heated and 75% water changes a week?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No, wouldn't work. Endlers wouldn't do well in anything less than five gallons and 10 is better. Plus, shrimp could not handle 75% water changes. Most shrimpers recommend no more than 20%. When I ran an invert-only tank I did water changes once a month or six weeks but used several BorneoWild products to keep up mineralization. If you overfeed then you have to do more frequent water changes.

Shrimp also do not like higher temperatures and much prefer around 75. 

This is a good site for general care:
Caring for Red Cherry Shrimp | The Shrimp Farm


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

No elders, shrimp only. Also shop around, if you are just getting low grade cherry shrimp to start with they shouldn't cost more than $1 per a shrimp (+ shipping), when you start getting higher grade and different colors/species the price goes up.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

I plan on getting high grade shrimp but say I have 20ish in a 1.5 like we talked about how offer do I change the 
Water?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Check parameters and do water changes as soon as you see even a tinge of color. Unless you don't overfeed and don't over heat you shouldn't have any problems.

What does your Aunt say?

BTW, the only truly shimp-safe fish are Otos and they need a much bigger tank. Anything else will eat any babies.


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

i will ask but i was planning to use IAL in the tank?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

IAL are a good addition, shrimp enjoy eating the leaf and the micro organisms that will grow on it as it breaks down.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Alder cones are an alternative. I use them instead of IAL and my inverts swarm all over them. I get mine from www.msjinkzd.com. Change them out once a month.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I' hoping to order from her soon (fish though), had to wait until after holiday rush to get guaranteed arrival (fed ex won't give guarantees the week before the holidays).


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

anrt thoes like pine cones?


EDIT: opps they are like small pine cones


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I' hoping to order from her soon (fish though), had to wait until after holiday rush to get guaranteed arrival (fed ex won't give guarantees the week before the holidays).


Got an order a couple of weeks ago: Chili and Sparrow Rasboras, Ember Tetras, Dwarf Orange and Brazos Dwarf Crayfish. 

Yes, alder cones look like little pine cones.


----------

